# Swift Wish List



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

If I were to buy another Swift Motorhome this is my wish list.

1. Wiring and brackets on roof for solar panel. 

2. Second leisure battery as standard. 

3. Two rear view cameras, twin view monitor, one view for reversing the other for use as rear view mirror.

4. Roof moulding angled so the water does not sit against the over cab roof moulding.

Have I missed anything?


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

It doesn't have to go back for days to be rectificated. At the moment, dream on! H


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift wish list*

Hi

I would like....

........I am not telling! Top secret information and Autotrail or someone might steal my idea! LOL

PM en route to Swift LOL

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My old swift was ok, but i would not buy another one now.For a little bit more care and maybe another couple of hundred pounds they could improve the quality, my Ideal would be if the PDi was done by the dealer,This could be paid for by giving the dealer an extra % discount.send back any that do not meet the mark at the manufacturers expense.
The point is then that the whole quality issue becomes the dealers responsibility.lets have a basic kit included, like 1gas bottle with regulator and and leads.fresh water hose, etc. 
The manufacturers could also do a follow up survey to check which or any parts that fail, so that they can improve or redesign.
Just a small meanderings this evening.

cabby


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

cabby said:


> My old swift was ok, but i would not buy another one now.For a little bit more care and maybe another couple of hundred pounds they could improve the quality, my Ideal would be if the PDi was done by the dealer,This could be paid for by giving the dealer an extra % discount.send back any that do not meet the mark at the manufacturers expense.
> The point is then that the whole quality issue becomes the dealers responsibility.lets have a basic kit included, like 1gas bottle with regulator and and leads.fresh water hose, etc.
> The manufacturers could also do a follow up survey to check which or any parts that fail, so that they can improve or redesign.
> Just a small meanderings this evening.
> ...


Perhaps SWIFT could confirm.

Is PDI carried our by dealer?

What is a PDI?

(Pre Delivery Inspection) or (Post delivery Inspection)

Should dealers find the faults on PDI, or is it the customer responsibility to find all faults?

Any faults should be found at Swift before delivery?

Why are the dealers not doing a proper PDI?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*PDI*

A final inspection is carried out at Swift before it is despatched to the dealer.

The dealer carries out a PDI before the customer collects it. Part of the PDI is to check out all of the services and have the heating etc running to ensure it is working.

Whether it is the Swift check or the dealer PDI our customers should NOT be the ones to find the faults.

We are listening to your tales to what you are saying to us and clearly our current process is not achieving what we would all like. So as part of our ongoing quality improvements, we are implementing more functionality checks (where feasible) into our production process rather than just visual checks.

Kath


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: PDI*



SwiftGroup said:


> A final inspection is carried out at Swift before it is despatched to the dealer.
> 
> The dealer carries out a PDI before the customer collects it. Part of the PDI is to check out all of the services and have the heating etc running to ensure it is working.
> 
> ...


So just to confirm.

The dealer is obliged to do a Pre-Delivery Check and to fix all faults before handover?

I ask because I have been told by a dealer that Swift do the Pre-Delivery Inspection at factory not the dealer, any faults found later at dealers are then put right under the warranty. (At a later date in most instances)

It's bad enough that Swift have allowed motorhomes to leave the factory with a few problems, I will accept that mistakes happen but we would expect dealer to correct these before customer collects vehicle.

It's very worrying to then find that the dealers are not required to inspect, and correct any faults BEFORE handover.

So please can you confirm that we would be correct in expecting the dealer to do the Pre-Delivery Inspection, and correct any faults before we collect.

Thanks


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> If I were to buy another Swift Motorhome this is my wish list.
> 
> 1. Wiring and brackets on roof for solar panel.
> 
> ...


Just remembered one other wish.

Large bore pipes on kitchen sink and bathroom, wife complained water not running away very quick.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*PDI*

Yes the dealer should always carry out a PDI and correct any faults before handing the vehicle over to the customer.

Many of our dealers do a very thorough PDI and present the vehicle in the best possible way. Some dealers do a "wet" handover, where they demonstrate to the customer that everything works especially the heater, fridge, oven, electrics etc.

Regarding one of the items on your wish list, we are reviewing the slow drain of the sinks.

Kath


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

The quality of the carpets in our new Bessacar460 is awful, they are almost thread bare and its had 5 weeks use. anyone else had this complaint?

Lin


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: PDI*



SwiftGroup said:


> Yes the dealer should always carry out a PDI and correct any faults before handing the vehicle over to the customer.
> 
> Many of our dealers do a very thorough PDI and present the vehicle in the best possible way. Some dealers do a "wet" handover, where they demonstrate to the customer that everything works especially the heater, fridge, oven, electrics etc.
> 
> ...


Hi

I feel that "PDI" is off topic to the original thread, but none the less.

Kath and team - I really would like to see a "wet handover" of all motorhomes - not just Swift ones. The van should be connected to the mains, with the heating on, water in the tank etc, fridge on, so the customer can see as many items as possible in good working order. Also, a demonstration of the heating controls for instance may be more use to a customer if the heating is on at the time.

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*carpets*

Peachy

We do not normally get complaints about our carpets wearing. You should contact your dealer for them to have a look at replacing it through the warranty.

If you have problems let me know please.

Our customer careline no is 01482 875740

Regards

Kath


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Now up to 6.

If I were to buy another Swift Motorhome this is my wish list.

1. Wiring and brackets on roof for solar panel.

2. Second leisure battery as standard.

3. Two rear view cameras, twin input monitor, one view for reversing the other for use as rear view mirror.

4. Roof moulding angled so the water does not sit against the over cab roof moulding.

5. Large bore pipes to sinks.

6. Internal dead locks fitted to door

Have I missed anything?


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello

All I would want from swift is for things to just stop falling off, catches and doors to work and to be water tight not much I would have thought


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

Have reinfocers in the sides to allow the safe fitting of an awning
Lower the rear door on a 590 RS to allows an awning to be fitted without fouling the awning supports when opening and shutting the door.
Oh and quicker emptying sinks :lol:


----------

